# So there I was



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

Left early to go take a look around a new place and find some good spots.  

Good bit of wetlands you gotta maneuver around and I have to admit, I had done a little fretting yesterday and this morning after hearing how the gators were moving since the water was low.  

Nice and cool, lots of wind, parked in one spot and decided to hoof it a little ways before deciding which direction to drive towards. 

I'm walking, I'm walking, I'm thinking, I'm slowing down...

I'm smack dab in the middle of the swamp.  

I look around, I don't see anything. Figure the big lizards are being lazy as cold as it is.  

I resume my walk, bow in hand, no arrow nocked, move on another 75 yards and something shiny catches my eye.  

I'm walking backwards, slowing walking backwards, I'm trotting backwards, I'm turning around and hauling booty back to my car.........    

I counted about 6 but this guy was the biggest.     

I pointed my car in the opposite direction and scouted some nice dry fields .


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 6, 2010)

If I had been there with ya...We'd had us a foot race back to the car...Dont care for themz big lizards..


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> If I had been there with ya...We'd had us a foot race back to the car...Dont care for themz big lizards..



Do you have any idea how many ways you can contemplate suicide with a broadhead in about 45 seconds?  

I figured it would be less painful than being rolled and ripped in freezing water.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2010)

thats funny tbug! did ya get to hunt?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 6, 2010)

...That's funnny...
I just have a very healthly respect for themz. I had a nasty run in with one many years ago while duck hunting,
in waist deep water, way before day light, ruined a good set of waders that morning...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2010)

You bailed on a perfectly good pair of boots and a new handbag?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> thats funny tbug! did ya get to hunt?



Sure did, the exit.    


I did some looking around. Place looks like it's been traversed one too many times for there to be too many deer left out there. 

Some promise close to a small field. Could be hogs but I'll take either.  

At least now I know which way to go. I can't imagine walking in during dark-thirty one morning and hearing one of those suckers grunt or shining my light on their eyes.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> ...That's funnny...
> I just have a very healthly respect for themz. I had a nasty run in with one many years ago while duck hunting,
> in waist deep water, way before day light, ruined a good set of waders that morning...



I'm fine around them as long as I'm either in a boat or there's some sort of barrier between us.  

Their eyeballs make a really nice echo when slapped with a wooden oar.   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You bailed on a perfectly good pair of boots and a new handbag?




Ain't no boots or purse worth my pulse getting that racy.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 6, 2010)

i don't have any gators to worry about, but we do have the meanest cottontail bunnys you'll ever see!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 6, 2010)

[turtlebug ]I'm fine around them as long as I'm either in a boat or there's some sort of barrier between us.  

Not much of a barrier in a set of waders!   It was more like eyeball to eyeball!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i don't have any gators to worry about, but we do have the meanest cottontail bunnys you'll ever see!




I swear, if even a cuddly widdle bunny had jumped out in front of me after partying with the gators, I'd have thrown my bow at it and took off and never looked back.    


Needless to say, I was pretty easily spooked after that. You ain't never seen a white gal run so fast... in reverse.  

It was cold, but I wore my snake boots with wool socks just in case Mr. No Shoulders was hunting a place to rest for the winter but I never figured I would actually have an encounter with those big guys.  


Where in the heck is Troy from "Swamp People" when you need him?  
Or PAPALAPIN  He's Cajun.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 6, 2010)

SHOOOT.......SHOOT....IM..!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> SHOOOT.......SHOOT....IM..!



Once again as did beheading myself with a VPA, jail seemed a more pleasant option than death in cold water.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

i'm very disappointed in you, thwackbabe. 
Running away from a frozen gator-cicle that was trying to hide behind a stump.....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm very disappointed in you, thwackbabe.
> Running away from a frozen gator-cicle that was trying to hide behind a stump.....



Oh I think gator-cicle is an exaggeration.  There were some VERY FRESH slides a little too close to my feet.  

I had to move into that position to take the pic. 

Actually, I took it while I was backing up. That way when my phone was found, they'd have a photo of the perp.

As per Muddy: He wuz WOOKIN at me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Oh I think gator-cicle is an exaggeration.  There were some VERY FRESH slides a little too close to my feet.
> 
> I had to move into that position to take the pic.
> 
> ...



Well, sure. I know Muddy would scream and run away but i figured you would just walk up and tell the lizard to leave.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 7, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I swear, if even a cuddly widdle bunny had jumped out in front of me after partying with the gators, I'd have thrown my bow at it and took off and never looked back.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was pretty easily spooked after that. You ain't never seen a white gal run so fast... in reverse.
> ...


Troy is da Man!!........He's just about 600 miles away though



rhbama3 said:


> Well, sure. I know Muddy would scream and run away but i figured you would just walk up and tell the lizard to leave.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey T-bug...........check this out...

http://www.wftv.com/mostpopular/25607321/detail.html


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 7, 2010)

now we know why tbug was lookin for anyone to go scoutin with her. all she had to do is out run you not the gator!!! LOL.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

Don`t take no sass from them reptiles. Be meaner than they are!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 7, 2010)

They don`t bite Ladies!!!Around my house when they start to "thicken up" they need relocating. On a serious note if they are not around big water they will not take a lot of prodding. Its kinda like they are cornered.RC


----------



## gurn (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow !! I can hear them gaters now, when they  saw ya hightainin back to your car.

RUN BOYS !!!!! SHES GOIN BACK TA GET HER GUN!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 7, 2010)

Funny T Bug.  But seriously, think about how cool it is that you can go walking around and see stuff like this.  The swamps are a very cool place.  
Beats the snot out of living in a desert or ...you get the idea.
Dan


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2010)

Bug, where were you? If it`s a secret, tell me in a PM.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I'll give up the details. 


I had planned to spend my weekend at Doerun. I love that place, easily scouted and I feel fairly safe there alone. But it doesn't open until November 1st so I've been dying to get over there. However, having a sick kid all week and the hours at work kept me from wanting to drive 45 minutes when I can be at Grand Bay WMA in about 20. Besides, Fishbait had to work on his dad's truck and I didn't want to be that far away from the kids by themselves. (You never know what might happen and you need to get home in a hurry)

I have never hunted Grand Bay. I've been there twice I think. Once was a school field trip and the other was over 20 years ago to watch a friend's brother compete in an ASA tournament.  

I studied the maps, listened to a friend talk about how they had "drained the swamp" and the water was low and some gator activity. The map showed the archery only section to be fairly isolated from the wetlands. 

We'll just say, the map on my phone, the map I printed out and the map at the check-in station all had slight variations, or either I had one upside down.  

I had quite the "Oh poo-poo" moment when I saw them critters. My thoughts were, water is low, food is scarce, I probably look like a Big Mac to them right about now.  


It was fun, but I was still watching where I stepped when I found where I was supposed to be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 7, 2010)

For future reference:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2075342_survive-alligator-attack.html


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't play with no gator.  Most gator attacks on humans take place at night when the victom has fallen asleep out in the open.  There is no accurate information on how many people are eaten by gators in Florida state parks every year.  Most of them are homeless people sleeping out in the open and no one misses them or makes a report.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 11, 2010)

Now that's a baby.

Now here is a S. LA Gator.

Killed in my sister's back yard on Bayou Terrebonne.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 11, 2010)

Jack, that's a biggun!  Hope your sis has a good recipe for gator goodies.  Dan


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 11, 2010)

That was several years ago.  She has passed away since then.

Gators that big are not good eating though.  really tough, rubbery, and gamy


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 11, 2010)

OconeeDan said:


> Jack, that's a biggun!  Hope your sis has a good recipe for gator goodies.  Dan




Hoooo....Yeeeee.....It's ....The ....Lock...Ness....Monnsterrr.... 
Thatz sho nuff a bigg ala...gator....right dar....


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 11, 2010)

*Loch Ness Monster*

Bubba

Troy wouldn't get that one in his boat unless the backhoe came out on a barge.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 11, 2010)

PAPALAPIN said:


> Troy wouldn't get that one in his boat unless the backhoe came out on a barge.



Jack...Any Idea how much it weigh?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't remember the weight, but as I recall it was over 16'.

So much for that record breakin' Florida 14 footer.

If Troy's 13 footer was 800 pounds, I would say this one had to break 1000 easily. I'll have to ask my bro-in-law.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 14, 2010)

TBug, The Gators at Altamaha love Turtles so maybe they`ve heard your "handle" and want to be your buddy like this one thats giving his Buds a ride...I took this pic on "rabbit" island.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 15, 2010)

robert carter said:


> TBug, The Gators at Altamaha love Turtles so maybe they`ve heard your "handle" and want to be your buddy like this one thats giving his Buds a ride...I took this pic on "rabbit" island.RC





Them turtles are just one snap away from being lunchmeat!     


Now that's a cute picture.  

I do have some weird affection for the big lizards.... as long as they can't get to me.


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 15, 2010)

too close for comfort.


----------

